# What age should you date or does it not matter?



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

I am 28, will be almost 30 in a few years, and I was thinking what age range should I be dating in? My goal was to always find someone my age, so we can grew old together, not find someone twice my age or younger and they get older than me first, or I get older than them first etc.

I was thinking 21-35 but thought 21 was too young. So then I thought 25-25 but not sure. As they age is just a number. But what do you think? What would you do? As they say as well, no matter the age, guys are never as mature as women are lol.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Age is just a number, sorta, just make sure they are legal first 

I wouldn't focus as much on age as I would finding someone who tickled my fancy both physically and mentally.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

5 years older or younger is usually okay for me.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd probably stick to dating guys within a couple of years of your own age.

Generally-speaking, 21-year-olds are way too immature for serious relationships.

If that's not what you're looking for, though, date whoever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd probably stick to dating guys within a couple of years of your own age.
> 
> Generally-speaking, 21-year-olds are way too immature for serious relationships.
> 
> ...


 @GusPolinski - thanks for ruining a childhood memory. Home Alone was actually on TV yesterday, and as soon as Gus appeared in the airport I couldn't stop thinking about TAM :crying:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> @GusPolinski - thanks for ruining a childhood memory. Home Alone was actually on TV yesterday, and as soon as Gus appeared in the airport I couldn't stop thinking about TAM :crying:


Going for the hat trick...









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I liked him better as Uncle Buck...

OP, I would say the age is dependent on their level of maturity. Some men are more mature at 25 than others at 35. However, most men are more financially independent the older they get. You will really have to figure that out on your own as there is no certain age range, just maturity range. If I had to guess, though, I would say between 26 to 35, dependent upon maturity level.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Based on the threads you keep starting here and on your last relationship, I would suggest you NOT date at all, and work on yourself first. You say you are 28 but your maturity level seems to be about 18.


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

3Xnocharm said:


> Based on the threads you keep starting here and on your last relationship, I would suggest you NOT date at all, and work on yourself first. You say you are 28 but your maturity level seems to be about 18.


I have a high maturity level.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

nataly87 said:


> I have a high maturity level.


Your many, many threads show otherwise. Maybe you need to try a forum for singles for your age bracket for better advice results.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My husband is 6 years younger than I am. I met him when he was 17. My brother-in-law is 9 years younger than my sister. Funny thing about that is her first husband was her age and her current husband (9 years younger, remember) is more mature than the first. In your case, nataly, I concur with @3Xnocharm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> Your many, many threads show otherwise. Maybe you need to try a forum for singles for your age bracket for better advice results.


She is here for the attention she needs. We give it to her, just like SMG15. Why would either of them leave?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Depends what your ultimate goal in dating is... HOWEVER DO NOT DATE ANYONE UNDER 18!!!

If you just want to have fun and have your ego stroke go for the 19+ just KNOW that they are not ready for a serious commitment.

Otherwise, I would suggest 25-35 age range is good.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm living proof that age and maturity don't always correlate well...


----------



## Mommywhatohnothing (May 30, 2016)

I started dating at 15. Started dating husband at 19, married him at 20. He was 28 and divorced. I don't regret marrying him but I do admit he acts sometimes like he gets to make all the decisions in our marriage just because he's 8 years older.

My dad is 10 years older than my mom and they've been married almost 50 years now. One of the most equal relationships I've ever seen.

So I'd say it depends on the person/people involved.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Based on the threads you keep starting here and on your last relationship, I would suggest you NOT date at all, and work on yourself first. You say you are 28 but your maturity level seems to be about 18.


Actually, based on her other threads, I would suggest she find a much older man, rich and successful and in need of a trophy wife. That way she doesn't have to worry her presumably pretty little head about education and employment and self-sufficiency and all that stuff her parents handle for her right now.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone who is a virgin these days is most likely very religious. Go find a church that has an active young adults program and get your dating advice from the church's resources.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> She is here for the attention she needs. We give it to her, just like SMG15. Why would either of them leave?


Pretty sure they're one and the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

When I was 24 I dated a woman who was 52.

I eventually married a woman who is 6 years younger than me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> When I was 24 I dated a woman who was 52.
> 
> I eventually married a woman who is 6 years younger than me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, Rod.......


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> I bet the sex was good.


Yes, but we never progressed to full sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Yes, but we never progressed to full sex.


Then according to OP, you did not have sex with that woman. :wink2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Then according to OP, you did not have sex with that woman. :wink2:


I didn't. Much to me regret.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

